# senegal parrot



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

can i put a senegal parrot in an outside aviary with cockatiels, rock pebblars, love birds, budgies and kakarikis


----------



## carlacar (Oct 19, 2011)

I would say no... They will probably kill the cockatiels. One breeder i know (has over 300 birds species) did that and than he found cockatiels in pieces .


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If has been kept as an inside bird it's too late in the year to put him outside now. I'm suprised your budgies still have legs


----------



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

its not in with budgies !!!


----------

